# [RISOLTO] Cannot add provide 'firewall'

## Ciccio Bueo

Risolto così:

```
root@tux3 matteo # rm /etc/init.d/firewall

root@tux3 matteo # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

root@tux3 matteo #

```

spero sia tutto ok adesso! grazie per le dritte!

-------------------------------------------------------

ho dato un bel env-update e:

```
 # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 *  Cannot add provide 'firewall', as a service with the same name exists!

```

mmm.. ho cercato nel forum, senza fortuna,  avete qualche idea?  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Wed May 25, 2005 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Per caso hai installato due pacchetti che sono dei frontend ad iptables?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si, ma li avevo anche disinstallati... ora ho solo shorewall.... tra l'altro non attivo al momento (sto carcando di imparare a configurarlo)  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Li hai tolti dal runlevel di default?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si:

```
# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

                apmd |

               aumix |

           bluetooth |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont |      default

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

          domainname |      default

              dotnet |

              esound |

                famd |      default

            firewall |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

              hdparm |      default

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

           ip6tables |

            iptables |

             keymaps |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

       mDNSResponder |      default

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

            net.ppp0 |

                nifd |

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

           rmnologin | boot

            rp-pppoe |

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

           shorewall |

               spamd |

              splash |

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

----------

## gutter

Sembra strano  :Confused: 

Comunque se hai disinstallato i pacchetti puoi rimuovere gli script da /etc/init.d/ relativi ad questi.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho questi:

```
# ls -la /etc/init.d/

totale 248

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 24 mag 08:59 .

drwxr-xr-x  64 root root 4096 25 mag 13:06 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 7106 24 mag 02:39 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  672 26 apr 14:58 apmd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1140  1 mag 23:00 aumix

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 3396 23 mag 16:10 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2808 23 mag 12:55 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 5119 23 mag 12:55 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2324 23 mag 12:55 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1962 23 mag 12:55 clock

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  889 24 apr 19:32 coldplug

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1918 23 mag 12:55 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1143 23 mag 12:55 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  515 23 mag 02:29 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  663 23 mag 12:50 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   21 23 mag 12:55 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1582 23 mag 12:55 domainname

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1031 24 mag 04:35 dotnet

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  867 22 mag 21:11 esound

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  490 23 mag 13:31 famd

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 6821  7 mag 16:23 firewall

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 23 mag 12:55 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  951 22 mag 17:26 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  543 23 mag 13:25 hald

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 5118 23 mag 12:55 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2708 19 mag 15:03 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1606 23 mag 12:55 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1076 23 mag 13:21 hotplug

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1793 16 mag 21:40 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1830 16 mag 21:40 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1122 23 mag 12:55 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  727 23 mag 12:55 local

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1444 23 mag 12:55 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  747 23 mag 13:34 mDNSResponder

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2943 23 mag 12:55 modules

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 9776 23 mag 12:55 net.eth0

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  512 23 mag 12:55 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2520 23 mag 12:55 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4438 24 mag 03:30 net.ppp0

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  623 23 mag 13:34 nifd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  964 23 mag 10:42 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  912 23 mag 12:55 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1132 23 mag 13:27 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  237 23 mag 12:55 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  383 23 mag 12:55 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  498 24 mag 03:32 rp-pppoe

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  438 25 apr 11:49 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 23 mag 12:55 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1104 23 mag 12:55 serial

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1041 16 mag 21:53 shorewall

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  238 23 mag 12:55 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  667 26 apr 19:35 spamd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1445 14 mag 16:34 splash

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1281 25 apr 15:35 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 1527 11 mag 17:41 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  927 23 mag 12:55 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  530 29 apr 22:06 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 3073 23 mag 01:09 xdm

```

rimuovo firewall?

----------

## gutter

Prova a rimuovere shorewall, sempre che tu lo abbia disinstallato.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma io shorewall non l'ho disinstallato e non voglio nanache farlo, vorrei imparare ad usarlo, solo che per ora, finchè non ho imparato, non lo avvio...

----------

## gutter

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma io shorewall non l'ho disinstallato e non voglio nanache farlo, vorrei imparare ad usarlo, solo che per ora, finchè non ho imparato, non lo avvio...

 

Scusamo avevo letto male  :Wink:  pensavo lo volessi disinstallare. Ma firewall a quale pacchetto appartiene?

Se si riferisce ad un pacchetto che hai tolto allora prova a cancellarlo.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  firewall a quale pacchetto appartiene?
> 
> Se si riferisce ad un pacchetto che hai tolto allora prova a cancellarlo.

 

eh... chissa... avevo provato firestarter...  penso fosse suo.. ma l'avevo già disinstallato... per ora sembra tutto a posto, eventualmente se avrò problemi quando inizierò a configurare shorewall ripescherò questo 3rd...

grazie ancora.

----------

## gutter

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie ancora.

 

Figurati, buona configurazione.

Nel caso di problemi con shorewall cerca se ci sono thread inerenti e se non ne trovi posta un nuovo thread.

----------

